# Jet JSS-16 dilemma



## Cheesehound (8 Sep 2020)

Hi gang : a dilemma - After an excellent barbecue and many drinks I innocently mentioned to a very good friend that I had a need for a scroll saw. He, being the great mate that he is, informed me that not only did he possess such an item, and one of great quality, but that furthermore, he would happily part with it for a pittance. Upon my enthusiastic enquiry he told me that it was made by a Swiss company called Jet. My interest mounted. I should state at this point that he is, despite many other attributes, not a woodworker, and is inclined to unwarranted excitement when exploring a well-known auction site. Net result, I now possess a very cheap Jet scroll saw, but sadly, one at the dodgy Chinese clone end of the range. Not only that, but I've discovered that one or two parts are missing, in particular the drop foot/hold-down clamp. Could anyone tell me how essential this is, and if it's possible to obtain as a spare part? My optimism is now waning, and I'm beginning to wish I hadn't mentioned it. Grateful for any help.


----------



## Droogs (8 Sep 2020)

The reason it is missing is that most people, once they get familiar with using the machine find the clamping foot a pain in the behookieand gets in the way and toss it. You hands hold the piece down well enough and close enough to negate the need for it. The only time I use the one that came with my EX30 is when i work on a marquetry piece over 20" wide

hth


----------



## AJB Temple (8 Sep 2020)

I know little about scroll saws, as I have an ancient Hegner thing that is all I have ever used (for cutting abalone inlays in my case). However, your post inspired me to look into the Jet. Here is a review. It suggests really that maybe you should sell this on the bay or somewhere and start again. Jet JSS-16 Scroll saw REVIEW - chips with everything


----------



## Cheesehound (8 Sep 2020)

Droogs said:


> The reason it is missing is that most people, once they get familiar with using the machine find the clamping foot a pain in the behookieand gets in the way and toss it. You hands hold the piece down well enough and close enough to negate the need for it. The only time I use the one that came with my EX30 is when i work on a marquetry piece over 20" wide
> 
> hth


Thanks for that Droogs.


----------



## Cheesehound (8 Sep 2020)

AJB Temple said:


> I know little about scroll saws, as I have an ancient Hegner thing that is all I have ever used (for cutting abalone inlays in my case). However, your post inspired me to look into the Jet. Here is a review. It suggests really that maybe you should sell this on the bay or somewhere and start again. Jet JSS-16 Scroll saw REVIEW - chips with everything


Thanks, AJBT. Just had a look at that review - oo-er - that doesn't bode too well, does it? But I'll have a play with it first - I _might _have dropped on one which was made on a Wednesday morning, rather than a Friday afternoon. There are four of the original pack of Jet-branded pinned blades left, so I'll try them. Fingers crossed, as there's no way on earth I can sneak a Hegner past wifey.


----------



## AJB Temple (8 Sep 2020)

His main issue seemed to be that the blade did not run true. Some of the metal parts (probably easily replaceable) were made of weak metal, but apart from that, if the blade had run true, I suspect he would have liked the machine. 

I was given the Hegner from a cabinet maker who was giving up. I had no idea that it was a premium machine. It's wasted on me as I hardly use it these days. 

Good luck with your Jet. Adrian


----------



## Cheesehound (13 Sep 2020)

Well I've persevered with it (Jet JSS-16), but concluded that it's not for me, despite the fact that I certainly have jobs queuing up. I find it really unpleasant to use - it's really noisy, vibrates badly, and occasionally disconcertingly tries to snatch the workpiece upwards. It's quiet enough when simply powered up, but as soon as the blade starts to work (with the gentlest feed) it just becomes a rattly noisy beast, which has me reaching for my ear defenders. I think the problem is due to side-to-side movement of the blade - just as in the quoted review . The movement is probably under a millimetre, but enough to ruin its performance. Trouble is I don’t know what using a scrollsaw _should _be like - if they're all like this one, then they're not for me. 
So it's back to square one for the time being while I reconsider. I feel really sorry for folks who pay full price for one these - at least I only paid a small fraction of the new price. I'll tactfully give it back to my mate. Lesson duly learned.


----------



## Droogs (13 Sep 2020)

@Cheesehound have a watch of this to see how your type of saw should perform and some technique advice


----------



## Cheesehound (13 Sep 2020)

Droogs, thank you so much for your guidance. I shall pour myself a dram and have a concentrated watch of this tonight. Cheers, Geoff


----------

